# boost related questions



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

heres the deal
86 5000 cs
140,000 miles
5 speed
no problems....
bought it for 350.00 as something turbo,5speed, and awd to play with
...runs great 
i want to turn the boost up.
i will be running gt plus in it (104 octane)
what do i have to do to get around the fuel cut?
and how much boost is too much?
i have a wideband and a boost guage on it....
i dont care if i blow it up, like i said... its a toy.
how do i maximize power out put?


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: boost related questions (myjettaisred)*

UP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Twistedaudi (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: boost related questions (myjettaisred)*

Uh: You can install a manual boost controller/ wastegate spring and get anywhere from 12-15 lbs boost.
However, because of the CIS you need some sort of fuel management. Most hack way would be to do the Zener mod: but its more-or-less moot now, boxerfan can make you a cheap chip.
Either way with stock fuel setups you cannot run more then 12-15 psi of boost. You'll lean out, and theres nothing you can do short of running some kind of 6th injector setup (see boxerfan... definitely the cheapest way) or aftermarket EFI (like 034. I love it, but obviously if this is something youre planning on blowing up, youre not gonna be spending that kinda money)


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: boost related questions (Twistedaudi)*

point taken
is there an actual map sensor in the ecu
or a switch.....?


----------



## Jeigh (May 11, 2006)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/1642949
you need to buy a chip


----------

